# What is the spergist thing you've ever done in the forum?



## AtroposHeart (Apr 3, 2015)

We all have our sperg moments, especially when we were young ripe kiwis. 

I'll start

Back when we had a "What if Chris" section I started a thread called "What if Chris became a big foot hunter?"


----------



## ASoulMan (Apr 3, 2015)

I tried to crack a joke about Chris's taint once.

It didn't go over.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 3, 2015)

I started a thread about feeling similar to CC himself and it got sent straight to Spergatory.  It really had it coming, too.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 3, 2015)

Worked out the size of the picture behind bob in the pic he is reading a book about IBM PC's. and ID'd the year that particular book was printed.


----------



## autism420 (Apr 3, 2015)

I was mean to @FramerGirl420 and revenge voted her because I was new and didn't understand social contexts of the forum yet.

I'm sorry


----------



## Cuck Norris (Apr 3, 2015)

Made an account.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 3, 2015)

Got in a heated political debate over some dumb crap. The people whose side I was on- Greg Sestero and Batman.


----------



## Sanic (Apr 3, 2015)

Where the fuck do I start?


----------



## Null (Apr 3, 2015)

Own it.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 3, 2015)

I necro'd a bunch of old threads. Mostly "What if" threads from the What if section about Chris back when it existed.

@brooklynbailiff  was not happy with me.


----------



## XH 502 (Apr 3, 2015)

I posted about five too many personal anecdotes before I realized that this isn't the place for such things. A couple were almost "I'm better than [insert lolcow] because _____" tier. I guess we all go through that phase.


----------



## Da Pickle Monsta (Apr 3, 2015)

Back during the Yuku days, I started a thread about Chris's tooth decay.


----------



## Cute Anime Girl (Apr 3, 2015)

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/rest-in-pieces-michael-dirty-jew-snyder.1582/

The first, and last time I will ever listen to @CompyRex


----------



## The Fair Lady (Apr 3, 2015)

Went off on a bit of a rant about Tumblr in the coping thread.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 3, 2015)

Done?? Pfffttt that implies it's in the past...
d-dating a forum member?


----------



## Picklechu (Apr 4, 2015)

I can remember nearly every Chris fact off the top of my head, and I often reply to questions with them.


----------



## Coldgrip (Apr 4, 2015)

Explained Chris to my friends.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 4, 2015)

I once asked, "What if Chris was Walter White?"


----------



## exball (Apr 4, 2015)

scorptatious said:


> I once asked, "What if Chris was Walter White?"


But what if he was?


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 4, 2015)

made an account


----------



## BT 075 (Apr 4, 2015)

Every single time I posted in Disco and my post was actually serious.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Apr 4, 2015)

I donated money to support the site.
And still do.


----------



## MayMay (Apr 4, 2015)

Every time I post. Ever.
Even this one.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Apr 4, 2015)

Posted anything longer than a brief paragraph in the Chris discussion section. I'm aware its spergy and it will happen again, unfortunately.

I also made a joke about SCSF masturbating that went over about as well as a fart in church.


----------



## Overcast (Apr 4, 2015)

exball said:


> But what if he was?



He's be dead.

Is what most people said when I posted that thread.


----------



## AnOminous (Apr 4, 2015)

exball said:


> But what if he was?



SONIC'S METH IS NOT BLUE!


----------



## AN/ALR56 (Apr 4, 2015)

Talked about how nick would be treated in a 3rd world prison with too much graphical detail.


----------



## Ravenor (Apr 4, 2015)

AN/ALR-56 said:


> Talked about how nick would be treated in a 3rd world prison with too much graphical detail.



Can I just say I liked that series of post's not because of Nick, but it's nice to know that nonces are hated around the world an treated with the same contempt as they deserve.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 4, 2015)

FramerGirl420 said:


> Done?? Pfffttt that implies it's in the past...
> d-dating a forum member?




Rude

But until I found "mark threads read" I would read every thread


----------



## AP 297 (Apr 4, 2015)

Lets just say that a member of staff is now supposed to call me Autistic...

@Melchett


----------



## Night Terror (Apr 4, 2015)

I tried to make joke posts in Discussion.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Apr 4, 2015)

CatParty said:


> Rude
> 
> But until I found "mark threads read" I would read every thread





Spoiler



love you!


----------



## Conrix (Apr 4, 2015)

My current avatar.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Apr 4, 2015)

Don't know if this counts, but I made this one thread on Lolcow General about lolcow's interests. Since then, I made sure to think through my posts even more.


----------



## Sussuro (Apr 5, 2015)

Mentioned once the unspeakable feeling that I am worried I might be similar to Chris in some ways. Luckily I see it is a common existential crisis on here.

Also after doing that, for some reason I tried to talk some sense into other users that are sperging out, like that "stupid ant lady" (). It didn't really work.


----------



## John Titor (Apr 7, 2015)

I read these forums when I should be studying.


----------



## DankMemes (Apr 7, 2015)

I accidentally rate posts from 2013. Also, I lurked here for 4 months without making an account for some reason.


----------



## Morbid Boredom (Apr 7, 2015)

Logging in.


----------



## Adamska (Apr 7, 2015)

Be the first sperm to reach the egg.

Alternatively turned the chat into a discussion about communism. Take your pick.


----------



## NostalgiaJazzAdmirer (Apr 7, 2015)

Reading the entirety of the Entersphere


----------



## Holdek (Apr 7, 2015)

Got into an argument with  about having 



Spoiler











 as my signature (this is back when sigs were visible on all posts).

(He eventually saw the light and let me keep it, though.)


----------



## Roger Rabbit (Apr 7, 2015)

Everything.


----------



## c-no (Apr 7, 2015)

As far as I know, sperging about MLP. It pretty much got me banned once. May of gotten me banned again since I thought my post on Mykan may of gotten me banned (it was related on two shows he was known for sperging about, MLP and Teen Titans).


----------



## ProRosen (Apr 7, 2015)

This.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tomodachi-life-song.4908/


----------



## klystron (Apr 7, 2015)

tried to sincerely help GK improve himself


----------



## Mourning Dove (Apr 7, 2015)

Awww this thread is like the spergiest-family reunion! All the memories!


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Apr 7, 2015)

paid $20 to become a supporter


----------



## c-no (Apr 7, 2015)

Mourning Dove said:


> Awww this thread is like the spergiest-family reunion! All the memories!


Yes memories that can make us possibly cringe if we look back on our own.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Apr 9, 2015)

I made a whole bunch of advice dog Chris memes; Chris's head with the dead-eyes with a rainbow background, with Chris quotes.  Like 50-60 of them.  Then i made a thread to share them.

I also started the "Trip to Ohio" article on the CWCki but I got so bogged down in my research for it that I never actually got around to making it.  Someone else took over and put one up.


----------



## Anus (Apr 13, 2015)

Participated in the Mr. Enter subforum.


----------



## Simplicity111 (Apr 13, 2015)

When I first began I made quite a few embarrasing posts. Also defending the Appaloosa Horse guy from being banned from the wiki, that was extremely spergy too.


----------



## chimpburgers (Apr 13, 2015)

Early on when I first found this place, I made a lot of dumbfuck double posts and made a shitty joke about Chris and cremation that after the fact realized wasn't in good taste and rightfully got an A log rating for it.


----------



## Simplicity111 (Apr 13, 2015)

dollarpennypincher said:


> Early on when I first found this place, I made a lot of dumbfuck double posts and made a shitty joke about Chris and cremation that after the fact realized wasn't in good taste and rightfully got an A log rating for it.


Yeah, I can relate. I made a lot of one word "yep" posts too that I forgot to mention, and also got a rightful A-Log rating at the beginning for being a raging spastic.


----------



## The Knife (Apr 13, 2015)

Posted "Shrek is love, Shrek is life" only with Tyce and skeletons.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (Apr 13, 2015)

Called Kanye West a cocksucker.  Apparently he's really popular around here.


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 13, 2015)

Sperged out defending autistic bronies in a thread about fluffies.


----------



## Watcher (Apr 13, 2015)

I did make a guide on how to post in the Line of the Day everyone made fun of me for doing.

More recently people seem to like it since a lot of people struggle with Xenforo's formatting.


----------



## Blueberry (Apr 14, 2015)

I got really hurt when someone rated one of my posts autistic so I vented on my tumblr page about it and made a series of angry YouTube videos discussing it, but it's totally cool now I'm over it or whatever


----------



## Abethedemon (Apr 14, 2015)

I created a thread in off-topic asking if anyone else had autism. Little did I know that everyone did.


----------



## Tsukiko (Apr 14, 2015)

You tell me, I'm still new.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Apr 20, 2015)

I can't say that there were a lot of things I outright regret, but I only really lurked and didn't post much until the beginning of the year, and it sucks a little that I never got to be the cool newbie.


----------



## EI 903 (Apr 20, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> I can't say that there were a lot of things I outright regret, but I only really lurked and didn't post much until the beginning of the year, and it sucks a little that I never got to be the cool newbie.



It's okay, you were never going to be cool.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm really passive aggressive or something.


----------



## dabluearmedbandit (Apr 21, 2015)

I got sucked into an argument about politics once. Also, I used to care way too much about ratings.


----------



## Blueberry (Apr 21, 2015)

I A-Log Ahuviya hard.

I may be a autistic communist homeless tranny but at least my dye job in my hair doesn't look like shit


----------



## Konstantinos (Apr 21, 2015)

I made a snide remark about Chris' fiscal fickleness without fully reading what he said in a FB post of his once. I'll never be able to live down the seven or so dumb ratings I got that day.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 22, 2015)

The first 2 pages of the Inner Circle forum when it was first made & an aircraft sperg out with @Ivan Komarov in chat once that caused even @Hyperion to call me a sperg


----------



## Handsome Pete (Apr 22, 2015)

Rewrote "O Captain! My Captain!" for Jace.


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Apr 23, 2015)

Worked out Chris' age in a photo by examining the gaming paraphernalia in the background.


----------



## Blueberry (Apr 23, 2015)

I revenge rated @Anchuent Christory  because he rated my post autistic


----------



## Anchuent Christory (Apr 23, 2015)

Dean Ween said:


> I revenge rated @Anchuent Christory  because he rated my post autistic


Don't make me get my pepper spray out!


----------



## c-no (Apr 23, 2015)

Thinking on other spergy things I did here on the Kiwi, I can think back a couple years, before the old forum was taken down. In a what if section of the forum, I made some post on how we'd had a eulogy for Chris or something like that. Can't remember much but looking back at it, I honestly do feel that may as well been the first sperging I done (or just the first post I made that may as well be counted as dumb or autistic). Another spergy thing I remember was a post I made on the weeb thread. Said post was pointed out by Surtur to be a shit-post. I later deleted said shit-post since I realized how stupid it was and that it took space for post of better quality.


----------



## Red (Apr 23, 2015)

So many times I accidentally hit a negative rating while I'm scrolling on mobile and feel obligated to give a positive rating instead every single time. Hell I rated a random post in this thread "autistic" and then "informative" just trying to get to this post box.


----------



## Pandas Galore (Apr 23, 2015)

This pretty much


https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/5/5753.jpg?1428033880 4 minutes ago Pandas Galore:
Ever have a moment where you swear you leveled up?

https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/5/5753.jpg?1428033880 3 minutes ago Pandas Galore:
I dunno like where you're doing something and for seemingly no reason you get better at it?

https://static.kiwifarms.net/data/avatars/s/5/5753.jpg?1428033880 4 minutes ago Pandas Galore:
in the middle of doing it


----------



## plasticine (May 6, 2015)

spammed the springtrapp forum.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (May 6, 2015)

I live in Saint Louis. When Tyce was going on about shooting cops in Ferguson, my jimmies were rustled. So I made a huge rambling post about what a twat Tyce was.
It was cringy as hell.
Then the big reveal happened, and I realized I'd been raging against nothing at all. Humbled, I ceased taking shit so seriously.


----------



## Hat (May 7, 2015)

It's not something that I did _on_ the forums, but I remember I took my first "autistic" and "dumb" ratings _really_ personally. Thank God I didn't sperg about it on this site.


----------



## TaterBot (May 7, 2015)

I laughed at everything CatParty said.
...still do.


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (May 7, 2015)

TaterBot said:


> I laughed at everything CatParty said.
> ...still do.


If laughing at that hilarious motherfucker is spergy, you can open a thread for me now.


----------



## Oglooger (May 7, 2015)

I showed my /pol/ power level on kiwi chat 
I was part of Cwcki's Chatzy


----------



## Muncie Anderson (May 7, 2015)

My post after it was revealed that Bob Chandler had been paying a lot of elementary school or junior high kids the same age as Chris to walk him to and from school.  I said something pretty snotty about Bob solving his problems by "throwing money" at them.  Not my proudest moment here.


----------



## Jumpin Jenkins (May 20, 2015)

My entire first two weeks on the farms.


----------



## DNJACK (May 20, 2015)

Trying to explain my views on politics.


----------



## Queen of Tarts (May 21, 2015)

Argued with a Jan alt.


----------



## Eldritch (May 22, 2015)

a good 1/10th of my posts are pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 22, 2015)

This thread
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/an-open-letter-to-da-cwckiforums.3691/


----------



## The Dude (May 24, 2015)

Pretty much everything I post deserves an Autistic rating. I'm sure you'll all agree.


----------



## HG 400 (May 25, 2015)

The Dude said:


> Pretty much everything I post deserves an Autistic rating. I'm sure you'll all agree.



Everything anyone posts here deserves an autistic rating.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (May 25, 2015)

I have made a handful of posts related to political issues and when I think about some of them now I think _ that's dumb, I can't believe somebody vomited those words onto their screen. Oh wait, it's me. Fuck. _

I've noticed myself that as I started posting more frequently my posting style has become increasingly shorter and less serious. I would consider some of my older posts as being on the spergy side, for lack of a better word.


----------



## LordDarkrai (May 30, 2015)

I have another one. For believing the whole Enter with the sister thing that happened in the subforum. I feel like a fool when I found out it was fake.


----------



## Arctic (May 30, 2015)

I made a stupid clickbaity thread about the PVCC drama when it had been discussed days before in another thread.


----------



## Broseph Stalin (May 30, 2015)

75% of the shit I post in the Ahuviya thread. Otherwise, my spergasms are contained within the Inner Circle.


----------



## Anus (May 30, 2015)

There was also the time I tried to get Brad Watson Miami to pass judgment on me by posting the word "topkek" in his thread. That was just stupid.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (May 31, 2015)

I revealed my power level. 

I also got into an argument with some people in the old religious discussion thread. I don't remember what it was about, but I'm pretty sure it was dumb.


----------



## Cosmos (May 31, 2015)

I sort of take ratings personally. I know I'm not supposed to and it's stupid, but whenever I get a "dumb" or even an "autistic" rating I kind of go 

I mean, thankfully I'm not spazzy enough to actually say anything about it (except for this post), but I'd be lying if I said I didn't sigh a bit when I get one, _especially _when the rating is from a user I like or some lurker who has like 2 posts.


----------



## Bugaboo (May 31, 2015)

Everything dude, KingofManga won't stop rating me autistic and that's Ok because he's telling it like it is and I respect that


----------



## BriarHeart (May 31, 2015)

Definitely the GK saga.  I took a throwaway line in one of Jay's streams about my Minecraft persona being a "silver paladin" and tried to spin it into a Mirrorverse version of Jay, certain that his raging ego would overcome his laziness and lead to lolmilk.  I ended up making a huge medieval sky-city with some other folks in Minecraft, just so that Jay could "challenge the Silver Paladin."  smh


----------



## cypocraphy (May 31, 2015)

When Hulk Hogan broke character in chat and I legitimately felt kinda sad.


----------



## EI 903 (May 31, 2015)

bungholio said:


> When Hulk Hogan broke character in chat and I legitimately felt kinda sad.



I refuse to believe that this ever happened, and you can't make me.


----------



## Ification (May 31, 2015)

That one post I made where I spent several paragraphs describing a theoretical game where you correct Tyce's misspellings.


----------



## c-no (Jun 5, 2015)

I did mention earlier in this thread about one of the spergiest things I done was mlp sperging. I look back at one post that said I mentioned the pastel horses in other post and I can still feel like cringing at whatever post it was I made that mentioned it, especially since I can assume the likes the guy gotten can speak for it (six people may as well say yeah, I really fucked up and ended up doing one of the spergiest things, especially if it just derailed things into two guys bouncing opinions off some show).


----------



## DuskEngine (Jun 5, 2015)

I used to get triggered by catparty and dynastia's shitposting.


----------



## YI 457 (Jun 5, 2015)

Quit after a bad day (causes unrelated to the forums) and get chatbanned. Took a break for a couple of months to solve some shit. And then ask the admins to come back.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 6, 2015)

Back when the whole Pokémon fanfic meme was popular in the Connor thread I did a chapter, and it was pretty shitty even by the very low standards of Connor Pokémon fanfiction. The whole thing in hindsight could get very circlejerky and autistic even though I'll admit the other regulars and I all found it fun at the time. 

You can also count every time I've made a post where I tried to act like Connor's therapist (I try not to do it, but I'm sure I slipped up sometime). Basically the Connor thread in general.


----------



## Falcon Lord (Jun 6, 2015)

I posted in the Leverne Cox thread.


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 6, 2015)

I remember one time way back when I first joined I made this really, really spergy joke about chris being a wizard and bringing back Bob and Patti as ghosts or something. Dont remember it exactly but god damn was it lame.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 7, 2015)

I took the forums too seriously.


----------



## Educated Stupid (Jun 9, 2015)

Overreacted to some shitposts which weren't relevant to me at all, leading to my hiatus from the forum for two to three months.

This has been said already, but I also tend to take forum ratings quite seriously. If I get even one negative (or even "neutral") rating then I am led to believe that I am doing something wrong and should really stop posting. It really does throw me right over the edge.

I also still get quite nervous about posting, because I fear other people think about me. As a result, I think way, way more than I post.


----------



## Boundman (Jun 9, 2015)

Educated Stupid said:


> This has been said already, but I also tend to take forum ratings quite seriously. If I get even one negative (or even "neutral") rating then I am led to believe that I am doing something wrong and should really stop posting



Only until the Laverne Cox thread did I take ratings semi-seriously. I made a shitpost there and got some negative ratings, but honestly, if you post well enough so people don't care enough to check your profile, they don't effect you.

I think the spergiest thing I've done was revenge rated @Mary Lee Walsh when I was drunk because they rated my post dumb when it wasn't and had a entirely positive ratings, pretty sure it was my first negative rating too. Realised how moronic I was being the morning after.


----------



## nad7155 (Jun 9, 2015)

Educated Stupid said:


> but I also tend to take forum ratings quite seriously



I kind of get where you are at, but just remember it's number on a screen.

A lot of times, people on here just negative rate posts for fun.

This is the internet.

Relax.


EDIT.  Just look at some of the people here who type stuff that make you facepalm.

Yet, they don't care and do it again.

In a way, that's a good thing.


----------



## TheMightyMonarch (Jun 11, 2015)

Coldgrip said:


> Explained Chris to my friends.



Pfft. At least you didn't try to explain Chris Chan to your family. I still remember that dinner even though it's almost been five years. Them looking at me weirdly while I was laughing hysterically between me trying to explain Chris's true and honest nature. 

Anyway, that's definitely one of the spergist things I've done in my life. In the forums? Well, I guess I tend to ramble on my personal life a bit too much, especially the parts that I'm rather bitter about.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 11, 2015)

TheMightyMonarch said:


> Pfft. At least you didn't try to explain Chris Chan to your family. I still remember that dinner even though it's almost been five years. Them looking at me weirdly while I was laughing hysterically between me trying to explain Chris's true and honest nature.
> 
> Anyway, that's definitely one of the spergist things I've done in my life. In the forums? Well, I guess I tend to ramble on my personal life a bit too much, especially the parts that I'm rather bitter about.


Actually, my family does know. They don't care, my mother finds his antics tame (she works with the mentally disturbed) and they all occasionally like to laugh at him.


----------



## c-no (Jun 29, 2015)

Just earlier today, I actually did something spergy with noticing it being that. In the Neopets shitstorm thread, I posted a throwaway account with the password and said anyone can use it if they wanted to just make some shitpost neopet without using their own email address. I was told that was like "trying to make your personal army". The autistic ratings I got are well deserved (though perhaps A-Log and dumb ratings would also be appropriate).


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Jun 30, 2015)

There's a quote from me on randomtxt (the one about horses. You'll know if you've seen it!) that was meant to be glib but evidently made me look like a douchey cornball who probably also fucks horses.


----------



## Barmy4Blarms (Jul 2, 2015)

Asked why the many members here look upon autism as one of the worst things ever. Turns out I got the wrong end of the stick and that they just hate people that use their condition as a crutch. But to be honest, i'm not entirely convinced.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Jul 2, 2015)

I once got into a derp-fight with Tyce when he showed up in a thread. I also keep my co-workers updated on Deagle Nations' exploits- they think they're hillarious.


----------



## Shokew (Jul 2, 2015)

Posting on the Entard threads when they were around to do so...

... Also, sperging about cartoons in general. I just hate that a lot of these exceptional individuals ruins stuff I actually like that happens to be modern-day cartoons.


----------

